# fog control



## utlonghorns416 (Mar 31, 2015)

Hello all,
As a kid I always wanted to haunt a yard. We bought a house last year with a good size yard. I lost a tree to ash beetles and thought it would be a good place to place my first prop. I used a engine crate from work its very sold and should last a few years. I couldnt go over scary bc my daughter is only 3 yrs old. I have a 1000 wtt fogger nad would like the fog to leak out of the crate. Im not sure hiw to controll the fog and create a low lying leak. The wind blows most of it away rather quickly. I could use some help..... thanks for your imput and suggestions.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wind is definitely a fogger's greatest nemesis. That aside, using a fog chiller can help keep fog low, as well as using a good quality fog juice. You might be to set up a chiller inside the crate itself.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Do a "search" for fog chillers here in the forum. The tab is at the top of the page.
There is any number of ways to do it and I am sure you can find a way to put it inside the crate. And yes, wind is the mortal enemy of fog. I have had three years now of bad weather on Halloween, so your not alone.


----------



## utlonghorns416 (Mar 31, 2015)

Thank you both, I attempted a fog chiller last year and it was a fail. I need to rethink the chiller used.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You might be able to use the crate itself as a chiller. Is it a solid wooden box?


----------



## utlonghorns416 (Mar 31, 2015)

The box is wood but has gaps in it which has a lot of air flow. I was thinking of plastic lining the box this year to control how much air gets in there.


----------



## CountZero (Oct 8, 2006)

The air flowing into the box really isn't your issue. The fog should be denser than the air, so its going to displace the air and find its way out of the openings. And you don't want to seal the box up too much otherwise your fogger is going to run hot if its inside the box. You do need some airflow around the fogger. Lining the box, or parts of the box with plastic really isn't about controlling the air coming in, its more about directing the fog going out. You can block off parts of the box to make sure the fog is going where you want it to go.

A 1000W fogger should be capable of producing a serious amount of fog. It all boils down to exactly what you want the end result to look like. If you want fog coming out of the box everywhere like the video you posted, then you probably don't need to chill the fox too terribly much. (The colder the fog, the lower its going to be.) The disadvantage there is without any sort of chiller, it may look like the box is on fire. 

Now with chilled fog, you could build a platform inside the crate to raise the fogger and a chiller up closer to the top edge and then have the chilled fog cascade over the edges of the crate and down to the ground. (Which is a very cool effect.)

It really depends on the final look you are aiming for. If you do decide to do something with a chiller, I'd be more than happy to help out. I've got some experience with chillers, and they really aren't too tough to do.  My setup gives me a nice carpet of very low ground hugging fog. (Generally about 6" deep.) I wanted fog that oozed along the ground like you used to see in the old horror movies. To do that, you need the coldest fog you can get. I can get a carpet of fog that looks like its a living breathing thing coming at you. IN a cemetery scene, this fog will move around the bases of the tombstones. I've also run it down stairs, and it clings to the steps on the way down.

Again, It really depends on what you are looking for visually. This is an old video that I put up years ago of my chiller setup. Its not the greatest quality. I may have to go out and reshoot some newer video in HD, but this one gives you an idea about the movement and the overall effect.






It gives you a good idea of what I'm talking about in terms of low lying fog.


----------

